# Gator hunting



## blocky (Feb 22, 2011)

What kind of point and line would you use for gator hunting? I am thinking of trying it and I believe I would do better with a bow than a harpoon.
Would some of you guys who have tried this give me some pointers or web sites to check?


----------



## markland (Feb 22, 2011)

Muzzy gator getter kit will take care of it for you if you are interested in using gear designed to harvest big alligators.  It is also pretty much the standard gear used by most guides and nuisance trappers in all areas where alligators are harvested and we have kits for standard and crossbows as well.  Check them out on the Muzzy website.


----------



## Michael (Feb 22, 2011)

You might also want to check out the Gator-Aider 

http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 22, 2011)

markland said:


> Muzzy gator getter kit will take care of it for you if you are interested in using gear designed to harvest big alligators.  It is also pretty much the standard gear used by most guides and nuisance trappers in all areas where alligators are harvested and we have kits for standard and crossbows as well.  Check them out on the Muzzy website.



X2 on the Muzzy kit.

Carry the harpoon and bring a fishing pole with a weighted treble hook for snagging them


----------



## JpEater (Feb 22, 2011)

Gator Aider will outshoot anything else on the market without a doubt! You can install it on your hunting bow and be shooting gators in no time without adjusting any of your hunting sights. Gator Aider worked for Michael and I on three big ol' Georgia gators this past season!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Great stuff*



markland said:


> Muzzy gator getter kit will take care of it for you if you are interested in using gear designed to harvest big alligators.  It is also pretty much the standard gear used by most guides and nuisance trappers in all areas where alligators are harvested and we have kits for standard and crossbows as well.  Check them out on the Muzzy website.



     I second what Mark said,  My clients took 15 gators last
  season with muzzy equipment, using compound and 
    crossbow. The gators where from 5 to 10 feet.

       Gary Frye (guide) owner  Happy Acres Expeditions


----------



## castandblast (Mar 6, 2011)

you will have lots of time to think of what gear to get if you haven't put in for a permit yet. Its a very lenghtly line now. Don't think you will be able to put in for it this year and get drawn. 

But I will be going with Muzzy's products if I get drawn this year!


----------



## GaryD (Sep 1, 2011)

Muzzy Gator Getter x3


----------



## mallardk (Sep 1, 2011)

*Muzzy Gator kit*

First time Gator hunter last year, got Muzzy kit at buckarama, took to Mark at Muzzy and he was fantastic and set up correctly and a few tips.   I practiced at least 3 times a week a month out at lake shooting instinctively. 
Opening night shot one at 2am right behind the shoulder at about 15 yrds, gator went under logs, etc and actually jerked him out from under tangles and point never came out until I skinned and then had to cut it out.  I'm sold.
One more tip I would offer is a good headlamp, I got one at cabelas called xpg for $29.99 and it worked great. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...Ntt=headlamp&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 7, 2011)

Hard to beat the MUZZY!!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 9, 2011)

Muzzy for me-everytime for all game


----------



## 900 Shooter (Sep 12, 2011)

Used a Muzzy for my 8' this year.


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe its just my hard luck, but I have had two muzzy points pull out, One last year and one this year. Of course it could be my terrible shooting. I have taken two gators with them, just not big ones. I have also had several arrows that never penetrated at all that definitely did not hit in the scutes. I'm not trying to down anyone's product and am definitely not an advocate for gator aider, nor have I ever used the gatoraider. I'm just telling you my experience with them. You decide.


----------



## markland (Sep 12, 2011)

I have taken and been involved in the taking of many, many alligators including several over 12ft with the smallest around 7ft and have never seen a Muzzy Gator point pull out!  Broken, damaged, bent arrows and line breakage yes, but not a failure with the point.  Just saying!


----------



## Michael (Sep 12, 2011)

markland said:


> I have taken and been involved in the taking of many, many alligators including several over 12ft with the smallest around 7ft and have never seen a Muzzy Gator point pull out!  Broken, damaged, bent arrows and line breakage yes, but not a failure with the point.  Just saying!


----------



## bhoward (Sep 12, 2011)

Gator Getter did fine for me.  I didn't land a monster, but the product performed as advertised.


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 12, 2011)

markland said:


> I have taken and been involved in the taking of many, many alligators including several over 12ft with the smallest around 7ft and have never seen a Muzzy Gator point pull out!  Broken, damaged, bent arrows and line breakage yes, but not a failure with the point.  Just saying!



If something can go wrong, it will definitely happen with me.   Sorry, I'm not trying to bash your product.


----------



## huntmore (Sep 12, 2011)

bhoward said:


> Gator Getter did fine for me.  I didn't land a monster, but the product performed as advertised.



B you may want to check that eye glass prescrition that ain't no gator.


----------



## bhoward (Sep 13, 2011)

> B you may want to check that eye glass prescrition that ain't no gator.





Is this better?


----------



## 900 Shooter (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a very nice gator! Congrats.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Sep 24, 2011)

Gator Broadhead by Steel Force


----------

